# Boston and the Shoreline ** More than you've ever dreamed of!



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Bridge to Downtown*


Boston, MA by Sunset Noir, on Flickr

*Fireworks*


Fireworks in the Rain by Rezaul.Haque, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Boston Common*


Boston Common by rolando.vargas, on Flickr

*Random Pics*


Sunset by the Harbor by Nicholas Erwin, on Flickr


Boston Skyline by Swapan Jha, on Flickr


Rose Kennedy Greenway - Rings Fountain by alohadave, on Flickr

*View of the Airport from a plane*


Boston Fog by wineandflyguy, on Flickr


----------



## Nababesco (Jan 5, 2012)

*Wow, this city is beautiful!*


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

Yeah it is!


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Old State House*


Old State House by Ken Zirkel, on Flickr

*John Hancock Building*


Boston 9-2-12 by Harry Lipson, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Center*


Down on the Corner by Nicholas Erwin, on Flickr


BOSTON by ptreseler, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Berklee College *


DSC_0403 by saloomzoom, on Flickr

*Cambridge Massachusetts, a suburb of Boston *


DSC_2898 by Chun-Teh, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Spring Fountain*


Genie in Boston by Abdulhameed Shamandour, on Flickr

*Crab Shack*


Barking Crab by Ken Zirkel, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*North End*


Absolute North End by Rezaul.Haque, on Flickr

*Boston Seaport*


Seaport by Abdulhameed Shamandour, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Boston Blue*


Boston Blue by gsmgreg75, on Flickr

*Night Skyline*


Boston Skyline by S Jha, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*View of Cambridge*


Boston by rolando.vargas, on Flickr

*View from Cambridge of Boston*


Blue "Full" Moon by S Jha, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Sunset at waterfront*


Sunset at the Waterfront by Nicholas Erwin, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Welcome to Boston, Switzerland!* 


Untitled by cvillandry, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Fall Time in Boston*


Edwin H. Land boulevard, Cambridge, MA by Anastassiya Bergem, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*A Dark Night*


Maverick by Onedaywithtea, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*John Hancock reflecting Trinity Church*


Holy Reflection! by Roblawol, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*In the Center of it all*


Heart of the City by Nicholas Erwin, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Boston Common view*


Boston - Light and Clouds on the Custom House by Polterguy30, on Flickr

*Castle Island View of Boston*


Boston Skyline taken from Castle Island by pictureguy89, on Flickr


----------



## SilverWolf (Jul 18, 2012)

Every time I see Boston pictures like these I remember Love Story...


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

^^ hmm...i like your thought...kay:


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Trinity Church*


Trinity - HDR by Bob_24798, on Flickr

*Apartment*


Burrage House HDR by Bob_24798, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*The Zakim Bridge | HDR*


Zakum Bridge HDR by Bob_24798, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Random Views*


Boston, MA - View from the Pru by STERLINGDAVISPHOTO, on Flickr


Boston, MA - View from the Pru by STERLINGDAVISPHOTO, on Flickr


Boston, MA - View from the Pru by STERLINGDAVISPHOTO, on Flickr


Boston, MA - View from the Pru by STERLINGDAVISPHOTO, on Flickr


Boston, MA - View from the Pru by STERLINGDAVISPHOTO, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Boston Skyline Sunset*


Boston_Skyline_Sunset by Imprav Images, on Flickr

*Downtown*


DSC_0414 by dvanhorn, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Ray and Maria Stata Center*


2012-08-09 at 15-28-05 - Cambridge by XtopheC, on Flickr

*Back Bay | Reflection*


Back Bay Reflection by Bob_24798, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Copley sq. *


Copley Place Storm Coming HDR by Bob_24798, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Snowy Boston*


Boston by Sunset Noir, on Flickr


Boston by Sunset Noir, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Storrow Drive, Boston*


Boston, MA by Sunset Noir, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Boston | Beacon Hill*


Boston by Sunset Noir, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*MIT*


Boston, MIT by Sunset Noir, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Someone likes cats....*


Car of a Comic Fan by Sunset Noir, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*4th of July Fireworks*


Boston Fireworks  by Sunset Noir, on Flickr

*Downtown St.*


Boston, MA by Sunset Noir, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo (Sep 23, 2012)

Boat and Skyline by Eric Kilby, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

lovely ^^

*Sunset Skyline*


Boston Skyline by Danielle Medina, on Flickr

*Skyline*


Boston, Massachusetts by Denis Tangney Jr, on Flickr


----------



## tmac14wr (Oct 12, 2004)

Damn, that makes me miss home 

Great shots man


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

Your Welcome


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Skyline Photo*


CRW_40905 by photosbyfletch, on Flickr

*Random Photo*


untitled-17-1 by layer108, on Flickr


----------



## meisl123 (Oct 22, 2011)

Nice photos :applause:


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Rose Kennedy sq.*


Rose Kennedy HDR by FitZtudio, on Flickr

*Downtown Street*


Boylston by FitZtudio, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Boston on the Charles*


Boston Charles HDR 2 by FitZtudio, on Flickr

*Seaport Boulevard *


Seaport Blvd by FitZtudio, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Newbury Street*


Newbury's Steps by FitZtudio, on Flickr


Tall Angle Street Corner by FitZtudio, on Flickr


----------



## pescadoandino (Jun 11, 2012)

not ready for snow yet!


----------



## Spurdo (Sep 23, 2012)

Boston Skyline by kangarooparadise, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo (Sep 23, 2012)

Boston 'cross the Bay by MalB, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo (Sep 23, 2012)

DSC_1262 by citywalker, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

pescadoandino said:


> not ready for snow yet!


Not yet....but soon!


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Cambridge*


Twilight HDR by FitZtudio, on Flickr

*Beacon Hill*


Beacon Hill jump rope by FitZtudio, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Sound of Music*


IMG_0755 by FitZtudio, on Flickr

*Boston University *


BU Magazine by FitZtudio, on Flickr


----------



## Amrafel (Nov 26, 2006)

Great, my favourite city in the US :cheers:


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Amazing photos! Hopefully I'll get to see Boston this spring or summer!


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*More Pics!*


Liberty HDR by FitZtudio, on Flickr


Northside twilight by FitZtudio, on Flickr


Charles Canoe by FitZtudio, on Flickr


Scientific Christian  by FitZtudio, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

Skyline Construction by FitZtudio, on Flickr


Storrow Curve by FitZtudio, on Flickr


Custom House Wet by FitZtudio, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

b.Sherman (Cambridge,MA.) by Thinkitem, on Flickr


Colonnade by historygradguy (jobhunting), on Flickr


Boston Waterfront by Denis Tangney Jr, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo (Sep 23, 2012)

Boston Skyline by RLPK8, on Flickr


----------



## DZH22 (Aug 9, 2009)

eusimcity4 said:


> *Cambridge*
> 
> 
> Twilight HDR by FitZtudio, on Flickr


Excellent thread. This is Boston by the way.


----------



## Spurdo (Sep 23, 2012)

Linger on the Sidewalk by lynn.h.armstrong, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Some of my Pics*


MIT Tech | Boston by Foto_Perfect, on Flickr


MIT Tech | Boston by Foto_Perfect, on Flickr


Condos | Boston by Foto_Perfect, on Flickr


Condos | Boston by Foto_Perfect, on Flickr


Beacon Hill | Boston by Foto_Perfect, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

Beacon Hill | Boston by Foto_Perfect, on Flickr


Beacon Hill | Boston by Foto_Perfect, on Flickr


Beacon Hill | Boston by Foto_Perfect, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

Beacon Hill | Boston by Foto_Perfect, on Flickr


Beacon Hill | Boston by Foto_Perfect, on Flickr


Beacon Hill | Boston by Foto_Perfect, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

Beacon Hill | Boston by Foto_Perfect, on Flickr


Beacon Hill | Boston by Foto_Perfect, on Flickr


Beacon Hill | Boston by Foto_Perfect, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

Faneuil Hall | Boston by Foto_Perfect, on Flickr


Quincey Market | Boston by Foto_Perfect, on Flickr


Quincey Market | Boston by Foto_Perfect, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

Skyline | Boston by Foto_Perfect, on Flickr


Skyline | Boston by Foto_Perfect, on Flickr


Old State House | Boston by Foto_Perfect, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

Skyline | Boston by Foto_Perfect, on Flickr


Beacon Hill | Boston by Foto_Perfect, on Flickr


Old State House | Boston by Foto_Perfect, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

Skyline | Boston by Foto_Perfect, on Flickr


Skyline | Boston by Foto_Perfect, on Flickr


Old State House | Boston by Foto_Perfect, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

Old State House | Boston by Foto_Perfect, on Flickr


Fox 25 News | Boston by Foto_Perfect, on Flickr


Skyline | Boston by Foto_Perfect, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

Skyline | Boston by Foto_Perfect, on Flickr


State House | Boston by Foto_Perfect, on Flickr


Beacon Hill | Boston by Foto_Perfect, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

Beacon Hill | Boston by Foto_Perfect, on Flickr


Beacon Hill | Boston by Foto_Perfect, on Flickr


Skyline | Boston by Foto_Perfect, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

Beacon Hill | Boston by Foto_Perfect, on Flickr


Beacon Hill | Boston by Foto_Perfect, on Flickr


----------



## Nigel20 (Aug 1, 2012)

Awesome pics.


----------



## citizenX (Oct 8, 2012)

eusimcity4 said:


> *Grain Exchange Building*
> 
> 
> Boston Slice - The Flour & Grain Exchange Building by Mister Joe, on Flickr
> ...


Great architecture!


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

^^ Best in the east coast!


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*More Pictures*


Boston under lights. by ian.poley, on Flickr


Boston skyline parking lot by Manuel.A.69, on Flickr


Boston street by Manuel.A.69, on Flickr


Taller Boston Reflection by DuskZero, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo (Sep 23, 2012)

B O S T O N_S K Y L I N E by americanadian_8, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo (Sep 23, 2012)

Boston Skyline by Bench-marks, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo (Sep 23, 2012)

Boston, MA. by .tom troutman., on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo (Sep 23, 2012)

mini boston by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo (Sep 23, 2012)

Good Morning Boston by Sienar, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo (Sep 23, 2012)

09-Boston_Skyline Agana_Bay009 by freetimelinecovers4fb, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo (Sep 23, 2012)

Boston Skyline @ 200mm by dlevy-photography, on Flickr


Boston Skyline, BW by dlevy-photography, on Flickr


Boston Skyline from East Boston by dlevy-photography, on Flickr


----------



## nick.english.dept (Jul 13, 2012)

Beautiful ! 
Love Boston! Awesome place! 


Spurdo said:


> Boston Skyline 10.14.12 by nickdawg2000, on Flickr


----------



## nick.english.dept (Jul 13, 2012)

Beautiful set.....haven't been to Boston in a decade....your set brought back memories. Thank You !  


Dr.Luay said:


> Boston Strong by brooksbos, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Boston, this way. by NicKafkas, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## skyscraper03 (Feb 12, 2005)

Nice photos... I'm visiting Boston soon for my first time.
Excited to see the city as well as the great universities in it! 

Thanks for sharing the photos


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

IMG_9454 by kz1000ps, on Flickr


IMG_9453 by kz1000ps, on Flickr


IMG_9456 by kz1000ps, on Flickr


IMG_9484 by kz1000ps, on Flickr


IMG_9294 by kz1000ps, on Flickr


IMG_9505 by kz1000ps, on Flickr


IMG_9651 by kz1000ps, on Flickr


IMG_9549 by kz1000ps, on Flickr


IMG_9509 by kz1000ps, on Flickr


IMG_9288 by kz1000ps, on Flickr


IMG_9292 by kz1000ps, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo (Sep 23, 2012)

Boston by Harry Lipson, on Flickr


----------



## Mister T. (Jul 10, 2014)

A really nice shot from Boston's waterfront as seen from Fan Pier:

http://500px.com/photo/72384115/boston-waterfront-by-simon-tondini?from=user_library

Same location during Memorial Day 2014:

http://500px.com/photo/71762571/memorial-day-boston-by-simon-tondini?from=user_library

And finally, Boston's Beacon Hill with famous Acorn Street:

http://500px.com/photo/72074427/acorn-street-boston-by-simon-tondini?from=user_library


----------



## AXIS of EVIL (Aug 15, 2010)

Nice


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr **Greg Johnson*​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr **Greg Johnson* ​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr **Greg Johnson* ​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr **Greg Johnson* ​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr **Greg Johnson* ​


----------

